# 1994 Nissan Pickup EGR



## Generalkills (Feb 19, 2009)

My check engine light recently came on my hardbody, which has 135,000 miles. The truck runs like normal, and the check engine light comes on only when i am at a steady cruise of between 50 to 60 mph for an extended time (about 1700-2000 RPM). If i exceed 60 mph or anything over 2000 RPM, the check engine light goes away, it also goes away below 1700 rpm and also goes away at idle. I checked the error code on the computer and it said that i have error code 32 which is an EGR problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the egr....


----------



## Aou (Dec 18, 2009)

*Same issue...*

I had the same issue for awhile. Didn't do it quite as reliably as yours does, and sometimes the light would stick on.

Followed a chilton book on checking EGR valve, and it seemed to be alright. I read somewhere about someone fixing this issue with a new EGR Temperature Sensor, but can't verify the reliability of that info. New EGR temp sensor costs the same as a new valve on Autozone.com (about $129).

Doesn't matter anymore for me though, as I may have cracked the head or blown the gasket. Not sure yet, haven't had time to dive into it any further.

Mine's a 1994 KA24E, 5speed, ~162k, and nothing fancy. Currently looking for a new engine, and I might have found one for $500 on craigslist locally. 52k miles with proof, and pulled from running vehicle. I've got my fingers crossed that this guy'll get back to me.


----------

